# Tamiya Mini Cooper Racers



## ChrisOFNA (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone out here that races these? I'm getting one that I'll be racing, any tips on how to make it better? (other than the basic oil shocks and crap; I've owned 3 1/18th so I know how that goes.) Any websites dedicated to them?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

There is the Tamiya series where they race those and other Tamiya cars. Other than that, here in southeast Michigan at least, we do not have any classes for mini coopers. They had a small class last season but that died out.

I would suggest doing Google searches for "tamiya mini cooper" and ""amiya mini cooper forum".

-Rich


----------



## whalebone (Apr 8, 2005)

We race coopers in bay city. sunday mornings get the hpi x tires there what works best.get some alminum turning arms the plastic ones break easy.


----------

